# Cutex.info, down...



## Radu (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey..does anyone know if Nakajima's site will be back. Apparently it's down...i guess the hosting services have expired. This site was really useful with a lot of good algs for every type of cube.


----------



## V-te (Sep 13, 2009)

He Quit. =/ He made a youtube channel with a lot of algorithms.


----------



## Jani (Sep 13, 2009)

funny
this question also asked in indonesian cubing forum
the top answer is

nakaji is making a new website
he also join WC 2009


----------



## TemurAmir (Sep 13, 2009)

yes, he said he has stopped trying to improve times on cubing, so he's no longer speedsolving. He said it is only his hobby now and he will stop making videos on cutex.


----------



## Radu (Sep 13, 2009)

V-te said:


> He Quit. =/ He made a youtube channel with a lot of algorithms.



Hmm...the youtube channel was way before the website. He was posting his video-algs on youtube. So I don't think he is working on something new... And as far as I know, he got back into cubing for a month or so...


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 13, 2009)

Will he leave the Youtube channel up?


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes he will leave the youtube channel up, but he's uploading non-cubing related videos now, there are some games videos like this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LuLVfITTkQ&feature=sub


----------



## Radu (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it's sad that he is out of cubing...


----------

